# Das nenne ich mal einen Gaming-Room



## FortuneHunter (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo grade auf You-Tube gefunden. Solch ein Raum ist wohl der "feuchte Traum" eines Gamers : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7sjjGblGtiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DonBongJohn (11. Oktober 2017)

Naja ich weiß ja nicht, hätte viel zu viel Schiss das mir da einer was klaut.


----------



## Kusanar (11. Oktober 2017)

Möchte nicht wissen, was der an die Versicherung abdrückt 

(und ich hoffe für Ihn, dass der ganze Krams auch wirklich versichert ist...)


----------



## aloha84 (11. Oktober 2017)

Mehr ein Archiv als Game Room.
Aber sehr schön......


----------

